# How to ger rid of color in the watter from the new drift wood?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I bought a week ago a new Malayan drift wood in BA for my new tank. I have been keeping in the bucket and changing water there every day to get rid of color in the water but it looks like it still coloring the water. Any idea how to stop coloring so I can put it in my new tank ?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Boil the wood, or deal with it pretty much. The tannins are beneficial to the fish though

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you don't like the colour in your tank, run carbn in your filter and it will mop up the colour. With more and more water changes it will stop colouring your water.

IME, boiling does little beyond a basic soak. You only remove just a little more than soaking for a few days.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i would just deal with it, unless you want to be doing daily water changes there is really nothing you can do until the wood stops leeching. Some people try to keep tannis water aquariums as it more closely resembles a natural environment.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep up with the water changes, and you'll find that the tannins don't last too long.

Or, at least that's what happened for me.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Agree with all of the above -- it's not harmful to fish, it goes away by itself after a while (with normal water changes) and carbon in the filter can make it go away faster.

Depending on the amount of water changed per week and the size of the wood, it can take between several months to about a year for the tea colour to disappear entirely.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree that it really is a preference... my tank was running since August with tannins... I did water changes weekly and it slowly improved. I didn't mind it much, but I decided I wanted my water clearer so I went out and bought Purigen... water is crystal clear now.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been soaking some corkbark in the bathtub for about 6 weeks now... getting in a lot of trouble for it, lol...


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

RevoBuda said:


> I agree that it really is a preference... my tank was running since August with tannins... I did water changes weekly and it slowly improved. I didn't mind it much, but I decided I wanted my water clearer so I went out and bought Purigen... water is crystal clear now.


What is Purigen ? Where can I buy it ? And is it dangerous to fish ?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I must have gotten really lucky - I don't think the colour lasted more than a couple of weeks with my drift wood.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

I have a piece of wood that I have soaked for 2 weeks before I put that in the aquarium. It is now in water for a few months and it is still giving out a lot of brown colour. Is there any way to fix that? 
Thanks.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Fishlover_680 said:


> I have a piece of wood that I have soaked for 2 weeks before I put that in the aquarium. It is now in water for a few months and it is still giving out a lot of brown colour. Is there any way to fix that?
> Thanks.


Water changes, and waiting seems to be the key if you don't like the look of the tannins.

It sounds like some have had luck with carbon in the filter too.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html

Purigen replaces the carbon in your filter. Doesn't affect my plants or fish.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> What is Purigen ? Where can I buy it ? And is it dangerous to fish ?


This is purigen: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html
You can buy it almost any LFS or box store.
I don't think it affects fish much.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ohhhh theres a page two of replies now...


----------

